# Ring sling or Moby wrap for newborn?



## thea77 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm 35 weeks pregnant with my first baby and plan to wear her a lot of the time...I currently have a Maya/ring sling and a Moby wrap. I realize it may be a matter of personal preference, but I'm wondering what other, more experienced, mamas have used for their newborns/smaller infants. Is one easier than the other? I would love to hear your opinions. Thanks!!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Both are great and very appropriate for newborns. I do think it's mainly personal preference. You have a variety of positions available with both, you can breastfeed in both, and both should be comfy with a lightweight little one. Both are also really easy to pop the baby in and out for diaper changes, etc. You're in great shape!

I started with the Moby and never did get the hang of ring slings, because I tend to prefer two-shouldered carries. The downside of the Moby is that there's more fabric involved, so it probably takes longer to put on (assuming you have some practice in putting both on) and is hotter in warm weather.


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Having those two is great! You'll have the option of two shoulder or one shoulder carries. I really like them both. I use mostly short wraps though with my newest baby, but again, I think both the Moby and RS are great to have for newborns.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

My vote is for the Moby! I had been a ring sling girl until I figured out the Moby - took a little time and trial and error, but man on man was it worth it! The Moby is soooooo comfortable and there is little risk of asphyxia (chin-to-chest) if you are carrying your babe tummy-to-tummy (or technically chest-to-chest, I guess).


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

My vote is ring sling. LOVED mine (ds is too heavy for me to comfortably use it now). I personally found the moby rather cumbersome but I think I started with it too late.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

The Moby was my wrap of choice when DD was tiny. I started really liking the ring sling when she was between 3 and 6 months, and I still use it a lot.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Moby. But I still can't work a ring sling, so







:


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

LOVE my moby...my 5 week old LIVES in it. I also just bought a wombfruit gauze wrap to be cooler in summer temps.

I never liked the ring sling and my babes always wanted to be upright not cradled. Which you can do both with an infant in the moby.

But it is a personal preference.


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I vote Moby. I think they are super cuddly during those first few months and easier to get the hang of than a RS. I also think they are a great precursor to woven wraps, which are the most versatile carrier.


----------



## thea77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone...I'm kind of thinking (at this point) that I'll favor the Moby wrap over the ring sling. Luckily here in England it doesn't get too unbearably hot. I guess it will just take practice and experience to see which one suits us the best.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Both were indispensible for me when my daughter was little (although I didn't actually have a moby, but a cheap version of it). A stretchy wrap is so convenient for times when you'll be getting in and out of the car. I used to put it on before I went anywhere so that I could pop my daughter in and out of it at each stop. I loved having her snuggled so close in public early on, it kept (most) strangers from touching her (one rotten old lady, sorry, but she was, completely berated me for taking my six week old to the grocery store because of all the germs _after_ she pulled back the edge of the wrap and touched my dd's face w/o asking! It was our first trip to the grocery and I felt horrible).

A sling is great for taking a young one to restaurants because you can nurse discreetly and sit down comfortably and have your hands free. I never found that combo as easy with the wrap, perhaps because my daughter was sooo long that her feet were in my lap that way.

Both are wonderful around the house too, of course, but those specific circumstances come to mind first.


----------



## deputy465 (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally, I would go for one of each. I like the Sleepy Wrap (similar to Moby I think) for the first few months, it's so easy to use when the baby sleeps most of the day







It is great for protecting them from unwanted attention from strangers too. I love the ring slings for when they are older. They are much easier and faster to adjust when getting in and out of the car.

Another note . . . I haven't been able to figure out nursing in my Sleepy Wrap . . . maybe it's just me though.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

It depends on the mood I'm in. I tend to like the stretchy wrap for snuggle time and the RS for quick in and out errand time.

Personally it took me longer to be proficient in the use of the RS. The stretchy wrap was quick and easy to learn for me.


----------



## ReadingRenee (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deputy465* 
Personally, I would go for one of each. I like the Sleepy Wrap (similar to Moby I think) for the first few months, it's so easy to use when the baby sleeps most of the day







It is great for protecting them from unwanted attention from strangers too. I love the ring slings for when they are older. They are much easier and faster to adjust when getting in and out of the car.

Another note . . . I haven't been able to figure out nursing in my Sleepy Wrap . . . maybe it's just me though.

I havent' been able to figure out nursing in my sleepy wrap either and I really wish that I could. Of course, I finally figured out nursing in my ring sling last week so it takes me a while to figure out the nursing in a carrier thing.

Anyway, I actually like my sleepy wrap better for my newborn than my RS. I don't have as good support for her head in the upright position with the ring sling and she hates the cradle position.


----------

